# je n'en peux plus



## mamytata (16 Décembre 2022)

Voilà tout est dans le titre, ras le bol depuis quelques temps, tous mes accueillis (4) sont malades (nez qui coule, toux, diarrhée, fièvre etc....)

Demande de visite chez le médecin, après plusieurs jours les parents prennent RV, ouf enfin. 

Et bien, je vous le donne en mile ........  doliprane ........  non ils n'ont rien, ben voyons

Je commence à me demander si les médecins sont vraiment au top, ou si ils ne cherchent qu'a s'enrichir sur le dos des gens.

Je sature, vivement les vacances.


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

mamytata a dit: 


> Voilà tout est dans le titre, ras le bol depuis quelques temps, tous mes accueillis (4) sont malades (nez qui coule, toux, diarrhée, fièvre etc....)
> 
> Demande de visite chez le médecin, après plusieurs jours les parents prennent RV, ouf enfin.
> 
> ...


C'est la saison et quand ça arrive c'est épuisant on devrait avoir une prime pour ça lol eh oui,les médecins mis à part le doliprane quand c'est pas virale! c'est pour ça que beaucoup de parents n'osent plus aller voir les médecins parcequ'ils ressortent toujours avec du doli et advil 

allez patience bientot les vacances


----------



## Nounou du pôle (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour , pour te réconforter je suis dans le même qu’à x3 , ce matin un parent arrive , le petit avait une tte petite mine , le papa me dit il couve quelque chose il a rien dormi de la nuit recoucher le 😳! Je lui demande si température il me répond non ! Papa part je lui prend la température et la bingo 39.3 , papa n’a pas eu le temps de ressortir de la résidence que je l’avais déjà appelé ! Il revient tt gay non je rigole !! Et la il me dit ça nous arrange pas avec ma femme on avait pris notre journée pour aller faire les magasins !!! Je lui ai dit bin chouchou va pouvoir rester au chaud un coup avec papa ce matin et maman ira faire les magasins cet après-midi !! Et les poussins très accueillis pareil idem retour chez elle conjonctivite avec laringyte ! J’en peux plus vive les vacances !!


----------



## caroline99 (16 Décembre 2022)

idem ici, les 4 sont malade à tour de rôle, vrai galère, gastro  +++ fièvre, nez qui coule la total.
Les parents qui ne font pas grand chose, qui d plus sont chez eux , prépare les cadeaux de Nôel enfin bref.
J'espère qu'ils ont pensé à mon cadeau §§§§


----------



## Sandrine2572 (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je pense qu on est tous dans ce cas là c est de saison , ce n est que le début de l hiver ce n est pas fini


----------



## Pity (16 Décembre 2022)

Pareil... maman S ne voulait pas consulter.
Je ne lui ai pas laissé le choix
S n'est pas malade depuis 3 jours, mais depuis 10 jours, j'accepte les enfants malades à condition qu'ils soient vus par un médecin... pour info, votre fils a été très partageur, et je suis malade également, donc pas le choix... médecin

Celui-ci n'a rien trouvé... mais tant pis, à un moment il peuvent aussi s'occuper de leur enfant qui vient 49h/semaine !!

J'ai menacé le vendredi soir...
Médecin que le lundi car la réponse...oh !😱 C'est pas pratique, c'est le WE


----------



## angèle1982 (16 Décembre 2022)

Ah oui pas de fièvre mais 39.3 !!! et çà les dérange parce qu'ils avaient prévu de faire les magasins !!! ben oui mais manque de pot Choubidou est malade... faut pas faire d'enfant dans ces cas-là bref !!!


----------



## booboo (16 Décembre 2022)

Nounou du pôle a dit: 


> Et la il me dit ça nous arrange pas avec ma femme on avait pris notre journée pour aller faire les magasins !!!


Et oui, c'est "embêtant" un enfant, il faut sans arrêt revoir nos plans, et modifier notre planning de choses à faire !


----------



## Griselda (16 Décembre 2022)

Nanny tu as raison nous devrions avoir une prime pour accueillir des enfants quand ils sont malades... et bien figurez vous que c'est tout à fait possible car la nouvelle CCN mentionne une majoration pour "accueil et difficulté particuliere" de 10%. Ca va pas chercher loin mais peut être au moins faire réaliser que non il n'est pas dans la norme de demander à Nounou de gerer des enfants patraques, encore moins parce qu'elle en a 2, 3 ou 4. Après c'est à double tranchants car alors cela veut dire qu'on accepte de les accueillir malade, voir qu'un PE pourrait d'autant moins vouloir consulter pour ne pas faire certifier que son enfant est malade pour ne pas payer plus?
Bref, la maladie est TOUJOURS un problème.


----------



## Couleurcafe (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour tout le monde alors moi je voudrais votre réaction à propos des petites bêtes qui courent dans la tête des enfants ........ce matin une petite arrive elle se gratte plusieurs fois j'avais remarqué hier aussi mais sans me soucier de ça en plus le papa qui vient l'a chercher me dit que la coiffeuse coupe le frange ce soir chez eux!!!!! vous faites quoi dans ce cas là!
J'ai appelé la maman ;  ah ben j'ai pas vu mais à l'école il y en avait dans la classe de la grande sœur mais elle n'en avait pas. La petite a une charlotte sur la tête !!


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

c'est super pour la majoration @Griselda je savais pas, elle est obligatoirement mise en place si on accepte les enfants malades ou faut il l'inscrire au contrat?


----------



## nanny mcfee (16 Décembre 2022)

ça a toujours était ma hantise ça les poux !!!! dieu merci pas encore était affronté


----------



## Chouchou301 (16 Décembre 2022)

"une majoration pour "accueil et difficulté particulière" de 10%"

Éventuellement je rajouterai cette clause dans mes contrats mais ça serait minimum 50% de majoration : comme pour les heures supp, les parents hésitent vraiment à confier leur enfant si ce n'est vraiment pas indispensable.
(10% c'est "rien" pour une journée resto, shopping tranquille, en amoureux ou entre copines...)


----------



## kikine (16 Décembre 2022)

ici je refuse les poux et les puces (si si j'ai déjà été infestée de puces par un accueilli 2 fois...)


----------



## B29 (16 Décembre 2022)

Je refuse d'accueillir un enfant qui a des poux.
Lors de mon renouvellement, j'ai demandé conseil à la puer, elle m'a dit que j'avais raison. Je ne veux pas que cela devienne source de problèmes avec les parents des autres accueillis.
Et la charge de travail le soir, tout doit être lavé à  60 degrés. Non merci


----------



## Ladrine 10 (16 Décembre 2022)

Les poux c'est une galère les lentes se greffe partout non pour moi


----------



## nounou ohana (16 Décembre 2022)

@Nounou du pôle 
je peux te dire que le papa aurait pris une belle soufflante parce que c'est vraiment irrespectueux cette façon de faire..te mentir comme cela sur la température de son enfant c'est grave quand même ..

le premier enfant que j'ai eu en accueil convulsait quand il montait en température... il est décédé il avait 4 ans et devrait avoir l'âge de ma fille 16 ans.. je pense tj à lui.


----------



## Titine15 (16 Décembre 2022)

Pour handicap la majoration peut aller jusqu'à 30% c'est ce que les parents ont en plus de CMG
bonne journée


----------



## Caro35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Attention : handicap ne veut pas dire maladie.
Même si vous augmentez votre tarif pour les enfants malades 🤢 cela ne vous empêchera pas d’attraper leur maladie 🦠


----------



## mamytata (16 Décembre 2022)

Alors moi, sur mes contrats c'est écrit " refus d'accueil pour poux, teigne et gale"

J'ai aussi inscrit que "j'accepte les enfants malades en sachant qu'ils sont mieux avec papa et maman dans ces cas là"

je crois que je vais ajouter que a partir de 39° je refuse l'accueil.


----------



## Catie6432 (16 Décembre 2022)

Mamytata, "à partir de 39, je refuse l'accueil". C'est simple, un petit Doliprane une demie heure avant d'arriver en accueil et ni vu ni connu je t'embrouille, ils vous déposeront l'enfant.


----------



## papillon (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,

oui Griselda, la maladie est toujours un problème, c'est souvent que tu le mentionnes et c'est vrai.
J'ai été malade cette semaine (pas pu travailler) car un des enfant m'est revenu pas encore rétabli complètement et certainement encore contagieux, il a contaminé tout le monde. Ras-le-bol car encore en plus les PE se dédouanent, ça a le don de m'énerver au plus au point d'autant plus que c'est pas la première fois.
Entre ceux où ça se passe comme ça et d'autres où il faut hausser le ton pour que l'enfant soit vu par un médecin, franchement RAS LE BOL

pour les poux je n'accepte pas non plus et pour tous symptômes pouvant évoquer la Covid (fièvre, toux, diarrhée etc..) c'est protocole sanitaire et direction le médecin et je ne laisse pas le choix


----------



## fanny35 (16 Décembre 2022)

Mais du coup, quand vous dîtes refus d'accueil pour poux, etc...
Est-il mentionné une durée d'éviction sur le contrat.
Je me pose la question car si le parent dit ok j'ai fait le traitement, mais qu'au final il y en a encore ?
Ou alors il faut vérifier la tête à l'arrivée, et je trouve cela un peu délicat 😅


----------



## MeliMelo (16 Décembre 2022)

Oui pour les poux c'est compliqué, car il faut parfois plusieurs shampoings et attendre entre chaque shampoing car sinon trop agressifs. Je crois tout de même que maintenant ils font des supers trucs avec des charlottes à mettre sur la tête et un produit et les poux meurent tous là dedans en une fois. Je ne sais pas si c'est adapté aux touts petits.


----------



## kikine (16 Décembre 2022)

si a partir de 6 mois, tous morts en 1 application poux comme lentes


----------



## Griselda (16 Décembre 2022)

Il est clair qu'avec 39.3 il est urgent de consulter le medecin, même s'il ne donnera peut être que du doliprane, il n'y a bien que lui après oscultation qui pourra affirmer que rien d'autre n'est necessaire pour le soigner et le soulager. Exemple type: l'otite, non soignée elle entraine une perte d'audition à vie, c'est quand même dommage de passer à côté juste parce qu'on préfère aller faire les magasin (peut être pour acheter un cadeau de Noêl pour Nounou???)... mais je comprends que tant qu'on n'a pas verifié la temperatre l'enfant n'a pas de fièvre, c'est sur... dit l'autruche...


----------



## Couleurcafe (16 Décembre 2022)

Recoucou, suite sujet sur les poux; c'est moi qui est fait le traitement de choc lotion radicale, elle est à la sieste avec une charlotte plastique et je lui ai mit un foulard pour que la charlotte tienne, on verra après le dodo, la maman se chargera du reste et lundi je l'accueil que si plus rien!!!!!!!!!!! semaine merdique je n'ai fait que l'infirmière je n'en peux plus!
Bon courage à vous et vivement jeudi prochain je suis en vacances..


----------



## Syl32 (16 Décembre 2022)

Couleurcafe, ce qui me choque c'est que vous ayez fait son traitement anti-poux. C'est à sa mère de le faire et non à vous !!!
J'espère au moins que vous n'avez pas aussi payé les produits 😲 !!


----------



## papillon (16 Décembre 2022)

de nouveau moi..
pour les poux c'est niet pour moi. Une petite accueillie, tête pleine de poux.. je l'ai isolée. Je le signale à la maman le soir en lui rappelant que le traitement c'est pas une fois et plus rien. Elle me revient le lendemain,


----------



## Louanne (16 Décembre 2022)

mamytata a dit: 


> Alors moi, sur mes contrats c'est écrit " refus d'accueil pour poux, teigne et gale"
> 
> J'ai aussi inscrit que "j'accepte les enfants malades en sachant qu'ils sont mieux avec papa et maman dans ces cas là"
> 
> je crois que je vais ajouter que a partir de 39° je refuse l'accueil.


C'est ce que j'ai fait pour mes derniers contrats : poux, gale, COVID, coqueluche (oui ça revient), tout symptômes évocateurs de gastro ( vomissements, diarrhée) ou de grippe. Ainsi que température supérieure à 38,5.   Je rajoute au parents d'être transparent et de me dire s'ils donnent un médicament le matin avant de venir. J'ai déjà eu le cas : une p'tite dose de Doliprane et hop, chez l'ass mat'. Heureusement que je ne donne pas de Doliprane sans demander aux parents, j'attends même quand ils sont injoignable.
Ils ne se rendent pas compte que ces maladies font le tour de notre famille et de celles des autres enfants accueillis....
Tous les ans je top la gastro pour le weekend. Cette année grippe ✅ gastro ✅
Me reste le COVID que je n'ai toujours pas eu...


----------



## papillon (16 Décembre 2022)

suite.. une bestiole au milieu du front et en y regardant de plus près, ça grouillait encore ; j'ai vu rouge, j'ai rappelé la maman pour qu'elle revienne chercher son enfant et qu'elle ne reviendrait qu'une fois traitée correctement.


----------



## kikine (17 Décembre 2022)

bon puisqu'on peut citer les marques (de ce que j'ai compris) pour moi le produit anti poux le plus efficace est  DUO LP PRO il ne tache pas, ne sent rien du tout, 1 application et tous morts (parole de maman de 3 filles tête a poux avec cheveux très long) utilisable dès que l'enfant a 6 mois


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (17 Décembre 2022)

@Couleurcafe non, vous n'aviez pas à faire le traitement anti poux.

Mais alors pas du tout.
Ce n'est pas notre rôle.

Sinon, pourquoi venir se plaindre d'avoir à faire ceci ou celà si vous acceptez des situations hors de nos fonctions ?

Vous dites j'en ai marre de faire l'infirmière mais à quel moment vous oblige t'on à le faire ?
Et mettre un foulard avec les risques que ça comporte !  Non !! Hallucinant !


----------



## Caro35 (17 Décembre 2022)

Et vu la quantité de produits chimiques ultra puissants qu’il y a dans ce genre de traitement, l’enfant peut faire des réactions (rougeurs, perte de cheveux…)
Ce n’est sûrement pas à l’AM de le faire !!


----------



## Couleurcafe (19 Décembre 2022)

Je comprends votre réaction mais je fais comment si elle en a plein la tête???? je les laisse se répandre de têtes à têtes  et partout dans la maison j'oblige à venir chercher l'enfant c'est quoi la solution quand le PE me dit qu'il ne peut pas venir l'a récupérer.....alors je l'ai isolé et oui j'ai opté au plus rapide pour protéger les autres et je sais que ce n'est pas mon travail!!!!!!!!
A l'accueil de ce matin j'ai annoncé à chaque PE que je ne garderai plus d'enfants porteur de poux et de tout ce qui pourrai être contagieux et transmissibles, certains l'on bien prit d'autres mal. Je vais le faire par écrit et leur demander une signature mais ce n'est pas gagné.


----------



## papillon (19 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour

Sûr que ce n'est pas à nous de traiter la tête d'un enfant lorsque poux il y a
oui l'isoler jusqu'à l'arrivée du PE c'est ce que j'avais fait et malheureusement obligée de râler car traitements non faits correctement donc ça a fini par une éviction de l'enfant
c'est pareil que couper les ongles, pas à nous de le faire, ça fait partie l'hygiène de l'enfant


----------



## papillon (19 Décembre 2022)

en fait je m'aperçois que c'est vraiment à double tranchant que de dire aux PE qu'on veut bien garder les enfants malades 
je m'aperçois qu'ils ne comprennent pas bien jusqu'à quel point on peut effectivement continuer à accueillir bien que ce soit bien expliquer lors des entretiens !


----------



## Louanne (19 Décembre 2022)

Perso, je pense que j'aurais prévenu direct les parents pour qu'ils viennent, et mis qq chose sur la tête de l'enfant en attendant ( bonnet, foulard...)
Après je n'ai jamais été confrontée à ça, donc dans l'instant T, j'appelle en premier, c'est sûr, ils faut qu'ils viennent et traitent eux même leur enfant.


----------



## fanny35 (19 Décembre 2022)

Le problème, c'est quand les parents ramènent l'enfant le lendemain en disant qu'il est traité, mais qu'il y en a encore, on est embêtées plusieurs jours de suite...
J'ai eu le cas, enfant revenu avec poux ou lentes vivantes 3 fois de suite...
Chaque fois le pe disait que c'était bon... Mais non.
Obligée de tout nettoyer chaque fois, et mes autres pe commençaient à saturer...
Je réfléchis actuellement à mettre une clause éviction 24h mini...mais pas facile à expliquer quand à l'école ou en crèche ils les acceptent avec des poux 😥


----------



## assmatzam (21 Décembre 2022)

Nous ne sommes pas des crèches mais assistante maternelle 
Nous avons le droit de refuser d'accueillir un enfant si cela est clairement défini au contrat 

Pour ce qui est de la durée d'éviction de l'enfant pour les poux par exemple 
Cela dépend des soins que les parents aura fourni 
Donc mettre un délai n'est pas suffisant 

Il faut simplement noter que le retour de l'enfant sur son mode d'accueil ne pourra avoir lieu qu'après complète guerison. 

Que l'assistante maternelle se réserve le droit de refuser d'accueillir l'enfant si celui ci présente de la température égale ou supérieure à 38,5 à son arrivée le matin 
Qu'il ne pourra revenir sur son mode d'accueil qu'après avoir consulté un médecin


----------

